

Why Is HBO Go's Home Page So Poorly Written? - jsc123

view-source:http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.hbogo.com&#x2F;#home&#x2F;
======
erkose
It seems to me that most of these services are focused on marketing needs
before usability. Free the data and we will build the interface that suits our
needs.

